# Delta Tenoning Jig



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

Just purchased model 34-184 for my Craftsman 113 table saw. I have setup issues. When the guide bar is closes to the center of the base the plate holding the work piece wonâ€™t zero out to the blade by 5/8â€. My saw blade tilts left and following the instructions to move the guide bar to the left side of the base, the the base moves to within 1/2â€ of the blade drastically reducing the size of the work piece I can use. Neither is acceptable. Has anyone had this issue and solved it? Thanks.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

